# Walking.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Quite what I had in mind when I did this, I have no idea. Sometimes we do the strangest things. Pencil, brush, one colour and not much else. I must have had something in mind, but no idea what. The yellow tinge must be the camera taken by flash because I only used blue. This is the result, for what it's worth. Decided to post it anyway.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Just to show the difference between flash taken at night and natural colour taken in daylight..


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

weird - thats what i was refering to when i asked about how you take shots from your paintings. so its not just my camera then.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

abt2k15 said:


> weird - thats what i was refering to when i asked about how you take shots from your paintings. so its not just my camera then.


There is a decided difference in the lighting effects, for sure. I usually try a couple of different settings and pick the best one. The reality in the pics I show here is probably somewhere between the two. When it comes to photography, most things are luck rather than skill with me.


----------

